# Wireless network not in range



## sweet_t (Jul 28, 2007)

My roomates laptop can see our wireless network but my laptop cannot "see it". When I click refresh network list, its still not there. This was working a few weeks ago before the cable was disconnected. After re-connection my laptop has been unable to pick up the wireless signal. It picks up other signals and when I connect to the router using a data cable I am fine. I am running Windows XP professional. I have tried to reset my IP stack using 
netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt
But I still cannot see the network


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

> This was working a few weeks ago before the cable was disconnected.


What "cable" was disconnected?

Please supply the following info, exact models of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------

